

Hackers publish Medvedev's Twitter password, warn about iPhone vulnerability - tr0picana
http://en.ria.ru/russia/20140821/192210841/Hackers-Publish-Medvedevs-Twitter-Password-Warn-about-iPhone.html

======
tr0picana
Any news on how they did this?

